# VIDEO: WWII Garand Porn



## Amsdorf (Jan 19, 2012)

Nothing but pictures....close ups...slow panning shots....of a WWII era M1 Garand.

This particular Garand was made at Springfield, MA in September 1944, has correct receiver and barrel, was at some point sent to the armory where it received a truly butt ugly stock and mismatched upper forend, in a nice orangy color with a red number painted on the stock.

I know, I know. Garand collector purists will recoil in horror at this, but....

I had it restored/reconditioned by Dean's Gun Restorations, all new parkerized and wood.

She's a beauty, take a look. Have any pics or videos of your Garand(s)?

*LINK TO VIDEO.*

When it comes to military surplus rifles from WWII, in my humble opinion, it don't mean a thing if it ain't got that "ping."


----------



## 60DRB (Dec 20, 2012)

Very nice. Very nice restoration.
I'm baffled with the obsession with "original finish" myself. It's OK to restore cars and houses but not guns? Weird. When I was stationed in Germany I saw loads of lovingly maintained old fire arms. Some had been re-blued several times, stocks refinished, and the value is higher there when the "continued maintenance" has been done. Only here in the USA do we seem to hear, "You ruined that" by refreshing an oily, dark, flattened checkering stock and having the worn-off bluing renewed.


----------

